

StraightToThePoint, yet another web-based presentation tool - lrizzo
http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/sttp/

======
lrizzo
this is yet another web-based presentation tool. Compared to other similar
tools, the two major advantages are: i) a simplified syntax for slides,
similar to reStructuredText <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReStructuredText>,
and ii) a simple server-side backend so that multiple "listener" can have
their slides move in sync with those of the speaker. Resizing using the
browser's controls (ctrl +/-) generally works well to adapt to different
screen resolutions, and i am trying to add support for tablets and phones and
similar devices. There is also a simple "edit" mode in which you can modify,
still within the browser, the textarea that contains the presentation, and
rudimentary support for plotting, and some simple transition effects.

sttp shares the disadvantages of this family of solutions: if you have images
or other embedded content the presentation is not a standalone file; export-
to-pdf is weak; no math; etc. - but it can do the job for small presentations,
and especially it really enforces you to have a consistent slide style across
the presentation

